# MTB Sattel - Schmerzfrei möglich?



## Kero81 (23. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen,
ihr werdet es alle kennen. Bei langen Touren fängt der Po an zu Schmezen und schlimmstenfalls fangen bestimmt Regionen an einzuschlafen... So erlebe ich meine bisherigen MTb Sättel.
Ich hab mich mal etwas eingelesen und bin bei drei Marken (SQLab, Ergon u. Selle SMP) gelandet, die laut ihrer Werbung diese Mankos abstellen wollen. Da Werbung aber immer auch viel schönrederei beinhaltet würde ich gerne mal von euch als Nutzern etwas über diese Sättel hören. Stimmt es was die Werbung mir erzählen will? Sind diese Sättel wirklich sooo gut? Zum Teil werden da doch schon sehr hohe Preise aufgerufen und ich möchte ungern etwas für teuer Geld kaufen, was dann doch wieder nicht das bietet was es sollte.

Hier mal meine Sättel, die ich von den drei Marken in erwägung ziehe zu kaufen:
- Selle SMP Extra oder Selle SMP Plus
- SQLab 610/611
- Ergon SM3

Montiert werden soll der Sattel auf einem Propain Tyee Enduro. Ich werde damit sowohl Trailige kurze Touren (S1-S3, -25km) fahren als auch längere (30-70km) Radweg u.Waldautobahn-Touren.

Ich würde mich freuen mal aus erster Hand Erfahrungsberichte zu lesen, auch interessiert mich die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit der Sättel. Speziell bei dem Active System der SQLab Sättel würde mich interessieren ob sich durch die WIppbewegung mit der Zeit nicht iwas löst.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Kero81 | Markus


----------



## Mario8 (23. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt unendliche viele Threads um Sättel - gerade bei den Lang-Tourenfahrern. Problem ist nicht so sehr "gut/schlecht", sondern "paßt/paßt-nicht". SQ-Lab und auch andere bieten eine Sattelauswahl (Sitzknochenabstand) und verschiedene Breiten an. Schon gut, aber nicht immer die Lösung, bzw. nicht immer richtig angewendet. Es gibt einen simplen Grundsatz zu Beginn: die Sattelform muss breiter sein für aufrechtes Sitzen und schmaler für sportliches Sitzen. Ein schmaler Rennradsattel darf nur flach gefahren werden - auch wenn es den in verschiedenen Breiten geben sollte. Den - z.B. aus Style- oder Gewichtsgründen - auf ein MTB mit viel aufrechterer Sitzposition zu bauen, geht meist schief. Ich habe hier einen neuen SQ-Lab 611, der einfach für die Sitzposition das falsche Modell war, was die passende (?) Breite nicht rausreißt. Also passende Grundform wählen und dann Probefahrten. Aber: es ist schwer, von einer Probefahrt auf 120km-Tour zu schließen. Da bleibt ein Risiko. Mein Bauchgefühl für Touren-MTB, die auch mal 120km am Stück laufen müssen: eher breitere, aber keine weichen Sättel: ich bin beim total uncoolen Brooks gelandet und seit dem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (23. Dezember 2016)

Von den Brooks hab ich auch schon viel gehört. Die sollen recht gut sein, aber auch nen Ticken teurer. 
Ich schaue gerade auf der SQlabs Homepage beim 611 Ergowave. Dort wird ist die angegebene Sitzpostion die, in der ich auch sitze. Wir haben einen Händler hier, der auch SQlab führt. Dort werde ich um zehn aufschlagen und Testsitzen mit meinem Bike. Dank Dir schonmal für dein Feedback. =)


----------



## Mario8 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ok, aber die Brooks sind old-school-Kernledersättel. Also nicht nur ein Lederüberzug (statt Kunststoff), sondern das ganze Ding ist eine ca. 5 - 6mm starke, geformte Lederdecke. Und die muss - wie früher Lederstiefel - eingelaufen/eingesessen werden. Der neue Sattel muss dabei einigermaßen passen, das Einfahren drückt dann noch auf längeren Touren ziemlich, ist nach ca. 1000km aber vorbei und das Ding passt optimal. Wenn er beim Einfahren extrem schmerzt, glaube ich nicht, dass durch Einsitzen noch etwas richtig Gutes wird. Aber vielleicht gibt's da auch andere Erfahrungen. Es gibt häufiger Angebote, dann ist so ein Teil auch mal für 60€ zu bekommen, sonst um die 100€, da liegt aber auch ein SQ-Lab.


----------



## _Vader (23. Dezember 2016)

@Mario8 hat absolut Recht mit Bauformen, Breiten und so. Es gibt hier auch einige Anleitungen, wei du deinen Sitzknochenabstand messen kannst um dann vorab eine grobe Auswahl treffen zu können. Und leider gibts keinen anderen Weg, als ausgiebig zu testen.


----------



## Danimal (23. Dezember 2016)

Bevor Du jetzt wild anfängst, Sättel zu tauschen, würde ich erstmal folgendes probieren:

Zieh ne "ordentliche" Radhose an (unter der Flatterbuchse) und achte darauf, dass die ein ordentliches Sitzpolster hat - da gibt es eklatante Unterschiede.
Probier mal Sitzcreme
Stell den Sattel etwas tiefer als sonst und absolut waagerecht
Im Idealfall lässt Du einen Experten/Kumpel/Radhändler mal einen Blick auf Deine Sitzposition werfen. Wenn das alles durch ist und Du immer noch Sitzprobleme hast, würde ich mal den Sattel tauschen.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Mario8 (23. Dezember 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bevor Du jetzt wild anfängst, Sättel zu tauschen


.... absolut richtig, erst mal schauen, ob sich die Schmerzen auf eine sichtbare Fehlhaltung zurückführen lassen. Wenn man Zugang zu verschiedenen Sätteln in der Bekanntschaft (in irgendwelchen Kramkisten) hat, kann man kostenlos einiges durchprobieren, vielleicht findet man irgendeine Logik für das Problem. Neu kaufen würde ich auch nur noch gezielt und nicht zum "Mal probieren". Das nimmt kein Ende und räumt nur die Geldbörse leer. Aber: Sitzcreme und Polster sind eigentlich ein Reparaturversuch. Besser wäre, dass es auch ohne geht. Etwas Sitzcreme für die wirklich langen Touren ok, aber bei 40km darf das noch nicht nötig sein.


----------



## sun909 (23. Dezember 2016)

Gibt auch Händler, bei denen man durchtauschen kann, bis man den richtigen gefunden hat.

Ggf mal die diversen Threads dazu durchforsten...

Grüsse


----------



## ragazza (23. Dezember 2016)

aus meiner Erfahrung hat die gute Hose mit ordentlichem Sitzkissen wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf Langstrecken als der Sattel selbst.
Ich werde oft blöd angeschaut, weil ich sogar bei Endurorennen oder im Bikepark enge Racehosen trage. Ist mir aber wurscht, denn ich kann mit den guten Sitzpolstern auch nach Stunden noch gut fahren. Ich bevorzuge bei der Hose eine Marke aus der Schweiz. Die hat aber zwei Nachteile:1. sie ist verhältnismässig teuer 2. Du ziehst nichts anderes mehr an, wenn du sie mal hast.


----------



## Garfeeld (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe nach immer wieder eintretenden Taubheitsgefühlen während MTB-Touren auch nach einer Lösung für das Problem gesucht. 
Entschieden habe ich mich damals für einen SQlab Sattel 611. Den Abstand der Sitzhöcker habe ich zu hause mit Hilfe der Seitenwand eines Kartons ausgemessen und eine realistische Einschätzung der Sitzposition für die Auswahl der richtigen Sattelbreite vorgenommen. 

Das Ergebnis hat in meinem Fall, auch ohne die active Variante, eine deutliche Verbesserung gebracht. Auch bei langen Touren habe ich keinerlei Anzeichen mehr von Taubheit und auch über Schmerzen kann ich nicht klagen. Ich fahre mittlerweile nahezu ausschließlich ohne gepolsterte Radhose und habe dabei weniger Probleme als mit Polsterhose. So unterschiedlich können hier die Erfahrungen ausfallen wie man sieht. Die Schmerzbeschwerden sind meiner Erfahrung nach durch häufigeres im Sattel sitzen deutlich zu reduzieren, bei der Taubheit ist das eine andere Sache.


----------



## Vmichael (23. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,  
den Ergon SMA  kann ich dir empfehlen (fahre ich auch auf dem TYEE ) 

 
Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (23. Dezember 2016)

@Kero81 Ich habe insgesamt 4 SQlab-Sättel auf 4 verschiedenen Bikes im Einsatz (612er auf dem XC-Hardtail, 611 active auf dem Enduro, 2x 611 Race Team auf dem Rennrad und dem Singlespeed) und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Gerade der 611 active liegt mir so sehr, dass ich problemlos auch Mehrtagesrennen ohne Sitzpolster bestreiten kann (was superpraktisch ist, weil Sitzpolster UND Protektorenhose ist bissle viel auf einmal).

Vom 610er rate ich auf einem einigermaßen sportlich gemeinten Bike allerdings ab - den habe ich auch schon mal getestet und der Sattel zwingt dich eine zu aufrechte Sitzposition für ein MTB.

Das active-System hat aus meiner Sicht außer dem Gewicht keinen Nachteil - was soll sich da auch lösen? Der Sattel hat halt etwas mehr Flex als üblich und das wird mit einem Polymer gedämpft...fertig. Es fährt sich auch sehr angenehm - dass ich den active nur auf dem Enduro einsetze, hat hauptsächlich Gewichtsgründe.

ich fahre übrigens 14er Breite, bin aber auch fast 1,90 groß...


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich nenne mal den Terry Ateria Men GT. Habe ich seit kurzem und finde, sowohl die Sitzform als auch die nicht zu straffe Polsterung ist recht brauchbar.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Dezember 2016)

Jeder Arsch ist anders. Punkt. Erstmal tatsächlich das Problem lokalisieren - Sitzknochen tun weh? Polster evtl. zu hart oder unpassend zur Sitzhaltung. Evtl. ist der Sattel auch nicht korrekt eingestellt, sodass man falsch auf dem Sattel sitzt.
Wunde/gerötete Stellen vom Sitzen? Sattel evtl. zu breit/schmal, da kann dann auch eine Sitzcreme helfen (gegen schmerzende Sitzknochen nicht).
Taubheitsgefühle? Evtl. Sattel etwas nach unten neigen, oder auf einen Stufensattel (SQLab und Ergon), notfalls sogar mit Aussparung wechseln.
Viel Erfolg, ich komme mit den Ergons und SQLabs z.B. nicht sonderlich klar, ich brauch nen weichen Sattel, obwohl ich laut Strava innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahre 1000 Stunden auf demselbigen verbracht habe, und man ja immer sagt "fahr mehr, dann ist ein harter Sattel ganz supertoll". Bei mir eben nicht.
Das ändert sich aber vielleicht wieder mit einem anderen Bike. Bei gestreckterer Sitzposition auf dem XC-Hardtail kam ich auch mit einem harten Sattel zurecht, beim Enduro mit aufrechter Position dagegen überhaupt nicht.

Den perfekten Sattel habe ich aber weiterhin nicht gefunden, ohne Sitzpolster zu fahren ginge z.B. überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahre einen 08/15 Carbon Sattel aus der Bucht. 
Meine Touren gehen von 20-40Km, da ich Frühers viel RR gefahren bin habe ich da damit 0 Probleme.  
Wenn ich RR fahre so um 60-80km benutze ich dieses


----------



## Kero81 (23. Dezember 2016)

Hui, Antwortegeballer! 

Also, ich war heute morgen im Radladen und hab auf vielen Sätteln Probegesessen.
> Selle SMP TRK - auf anhieb garnicht gefallen
> SQlab 611 active u. normal - Auf jeden Fall besser als mein alter Sattel, der Preis hat mir aber nicht gefallen
> SQlab 610 normal - Perfekt!
> Terry Ateria Men GT - das war mein alter Sattel, nicht gut... garnicht gut...

Ich habe jetzt den 610 für eine Woche mitgenommen. Ich darf ihn ne Woche testen und wenn er mir nicht zusagt zurück geben. Die Sitzposition war bei meinem alten Sattel schon korrekt eingestellt. Ich war, als ich mir den Terry gekauft hatte, auch in dem Radladen und die Sattelposition auf mich einstellen lassen. Meine Sitzposition wurde dabei auch überprüft. Eine Radhose samt Polster trage ich auch immer.

Viel Gelaber... Ich komme gerade von einer 25km Tour zurück und hatte keinerlei, aber wirklich keinerlei Probleme. Weder Schmerzen im Po noch taube/eingeschlafene "Dinge"! Top, bis jetzt bin ich wirklich zufrieden mit dem Sattel.

Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall für eure Beiträge, werde ich alles im Hinterkopf behalten falls mich mal jmd nach nem anständigen Sattel fragt.


P.s. Wegen der Sitzcreme... Ich hab wirklich null Plan davon. Was genau macht diese Creme?! Ich dachte immer die wäre nur da um Scheuerstellen zu vermeiden? Habe davon mal beim Bund gehört, da hatten Leute davon erzählt das man die benutzen kann um sich keinen Wolf zu laufen.

So long
Kero81 | Markus

Ich wünsche euch allen noch schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2016)

In dem verlinkten Bild steht ja zu lesen, dass diese aus Paraffin besteht.
Ich nehme wenns wirklich sein muss Babyöl von Penaten, das tuts auch (ist auch Paraffin) und stinkt nicht so (aber anders). Auch gut für das Gesicht und die Füße wenns kalt wird.
Sitzcreme hat man früher gebraucht, als die Polster noch aus Leder waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voon (23. Dezember 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung nach wird ein vernuenftiger Sattel fuer lange Touren immer ein bisschen Popoaua verursachen. Eine gewisse Haerte ist einfach noetig, damit man nicht drin versinkt und das Gelpad an Haut und darunter den Knochenhaeuten rumscheuert ... solche Weichthrone sind super fuer Citybikes mit deren Kurzstrecken, aber untauglich fuer lange Strecken.

Ich wurde fuer mich gluecklich, indem ich einfach mal auf nen Wellkarton sass, meine Sitzhoeckerdistanz (aufliegender Beckenknochen) vermass und mir dann einen Sattel bestellte, der mindestens diese Breite anbietet auf flacher Ebene. Man sollte nicht auf den seitlichen Schraegen zu sitzen kommen, das presst in den Schritt und seitlich auf die Knochen. Dazu dann noch Entlastung weiter vorne durch leicht abgesenkte Sattelnase. Und zuletzt die Menge Schaumstoff etc, die grad noch geht fuer lange Touren, plus Gummipuffer darunter, die den Sattel leicht hin und her bewegen lassen.

Damit wurde es bei mir ein SQlab 611 in 15er Breite.


----------



## Kero81 (23. Dezember 2016)

Jo, der 610 hat auch ne gewisse Härt. Ich spüre die Sitzknochen deutlich damit. Aber es tut halt nicht weh, es ist halt nur etwas härter aber noch angenehm. Ich habe ihn jetzt in 16er Breite.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Dezember 2016)

.​


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe eigentlich bei jedem Sattel 'eingeschlafene', wenn ich den Sattel waagrecht einstelle. Also etwas nach vorne neigen, was meiner Fahrweise auch entgegen kommt, weil ich beim kräftigen Pedalieren sonst immer einen Rutscheindruck habe. Besonders wenn's steil hochgeht habe ich so mehr halt.

Beim SQlab sitzt man konstruktiv bedingt hinten auch schon etwas höher. Der ist mir aber hinten zu hart.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Dezember 2016)

Kero81 schrieb:


> P.s. Wegen der Sitzcreme... Ich hab wirklich null Plan davon. Was genau macht diese Creme?! Ich dachte immer die wäre nur da um Scheuerstellen zu vermeiden? Habe davon mal beim Bund gehört, da hatten Leute davon erzählt das man die benutzen kann um sich keinen Wolf zu laufen.


Genau das.
Als ich von meinem 16 Jahre alten PseudoMTB-Rad auf ein "echtes" XC-Hardtail umgestiegen bin, hab ich den Sattel übernommen, mit dem ich zuvor 7, 8 Stunden problemlos in der Weltgeschichte rumkurven konnte. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich mit dann dermaßen einen Wolf gefahren, dass ich drei Tage auf keinem Fahrrad sitzen konnte. Genau dafür hilft die Sitzcreme, wobei das ja eigentlich auch nur einen nicht ganz passenden Sattel und/oder Sitzpolster kaschiert. Im Optimalfall sollte das nur für wirklich lange Touren, oder wenn es sehr nass werden könnte nötig sein.

Und wie @cxfahrer angemerkt hat, gab es früher Sitzpolster aus diversen Ledersorten, die mit Sitzcreme überhaupt erst fahrbar wurden. Heutzutage ist die nur noch für deine Haut gedacht, und nicht mehr für die eines ehemaligen Tieres.


----------



## Kero81 (24. Dezember 2016)

Gut, mit Scheuerstellen hatte ich bisher noch bei keinem Sattel Probleme.


----------



## anderson (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe SQlab 611 mit und ohne active mit 1cm Differenz in der Breite. Den cm merke ich mehr, als das active. Ich mag einen harten Sattel, dann kann ich mich an vieles gewöhnen. Manchmal dauert es halt paar Kilometer. Wenn man regelmäßig längere Touren fährt, fällt es leichter. Und ruhig auch mal zwischendurch Wiegetritt.


----------



## Florent29 (24. Dezember 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es zwei grundlegende Konzepte gibt, nämlich Konstruktionen, wo man mit den Sitzknochen auf einer relativ ebenen Sattelfläche sitzt (SQlab), und welche, bei denen man mehr mit dem Bereich knapp innerhalb der Sitzknochen auf einer eher abgeschrägten Fläche sitzt?



Nein, es gibt noch viel mehr Konzepte: Stufensättel, Sättel mit Loch, mit Aussparung, Sättel mit halbrundem Querschnitt, Sättel mit völlig flachem Querschnitt, keilförmige Sättel, geschwungene Sättel, gerade Sättel, Sättel mit viel und wenig Polsterung...

Ich denke ich habe in meinem Bikeleben vielleicht 20 verschiedene Modelle getestet - und sicher noch nicht mal ansatzweise alle Konzepte durch.


----------



## Kero81 (24. Dezember 2016)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe SQlab 611 mit und ohne active mit 1cm Differenz in der Breite. Den cm merke ich mehr, als das active. Ich mag einen harten Sattel, dann kann ich mich an vieles gewöhnen. Manchmal dauert es halt paar Kilometer. Wenn man regelmäßig längere Touren fährt, fällt es leichter. Und ruhig auch mal zwischendurch Wiegetritt.


Wiegetritt hauptsächlich bei Anstiegen, aber auch ab und zu zwischendurch. Je mehr Kilometer, desto öfter stehe ich auf.


----------



## Altmetal (24. Dezember 2016)

Es ist ja schon in dem einen oder anderen Beitrag angeklungen: 
Der Sattel muss zur Sitzposition passen. So passt ein schmaler Rennsattel meist nur zu einer gestreckten Position mit deutlicher Sattelerhöhung. 
Als ich mein Cockpit höherlegen musste, war kurz darauf der Sattel fällig, weil er unbequem geworden ist. Jetzt liegt der 95er Flite im Keller, und auf dem Rad ist ein Selle Royal-Plastiksattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4rVelo (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab auch schon einige Sättel durch und bin beim Ergon SME 3 Pro gelandet. Der ist recht hart aber ich hab mich schnell dran gewöhnt und finde ihn passend. Klar nach eine gewissen Zeit tun die Sitzknochen leicht weh, ist jetzt aber nicht so das ich nicht mehr sitzen kann. Muss dazu sagen das ich nicht 3 mal die Woche fahre. Somit könne sich die Sitzknochen auch nicht richtig eingewöhnen. Was bei mir aber Tatsache ist, wenn ich ne Radbuchse mit Polster anziehe tut mir die Sitzknochen viel eher weh als wenn ich keine an habe. Vielleicht ist das auch mal nen Versuch wert bei dir.


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Dezember 2016)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe SQlab 611 mit und ohne active mit 1cm Differenz in der Breite. Den cm merke ich mehr, als das active. Ich mag einen harten Sattel, dann kann ich mich an vieles gewöhnen. Manchmal dauert es halt paar Kilometer. Wenn man regelmäßig längere Touren fährt, fällt es leichter. Und ruhig auch mal zwischendurch Wiegetritt.



hier muss ich mich mal einklinken: ich überlege mir den 611er Ergowave zu holen, weiß aber noch nicht ob active oder nicht active.
Lohnt der Aufpreis und das Mehrgewicht für die Active Variante oder merkt man das nicht wirklich?

danke und vg
Georg


----------



## Florent29 (25. Dezember 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> hier muss ich mich mal einklinken: ich überlege mir den 611er Ergowave zu holen, weiß aber noch nicht ob active oder nicht active.
> Lohnt der Aufpreis und das Mehrgewicht für die Active Variante oder merkt man das nicht wirklich?
> 
> danke und vg
> Georg



Ich habe wie bereits oben geschrieben beide (Vorgänger) Versionen in Betrieb - da ist schon ein Unterschied zu merken, vor allem wenn man die etwas weicheren Polymere einbaut. 

Im Endeffekt hängt es davon ab, was du willst: Wenn es dir um maximalen Komfort geht und der Preis zweitrangig ist: active. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. 

Interessant: Der durch die Carbonstreben auftretende Flex meines 612er hat gefühlt fast den gleichen Effekt wie das active Polymer...aber der Preis ist halt noch höher...


----------



## Dakeyras (26. Dezember 2016)

Hatte eben überlegt ob ergowave carbon (150g) oder ergowave active (~ 290g). 
Die Active Carbon Variante wiegt ja wohl auch 230g. Die 50g wären mir den Aufpreis nicht wert. Aber ohne Active, dafür mit flexenden Streben, würde mich schon reizen. 

Nur das Gewichtslimit von 90kg macht mich etwas nachdenklich. Ich wiege 86kg ohne alles; fahrfertig mit Rucksack komm ich dann schnell drüber... 

Danke auf jeden Fall fürs Feedback. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Z (26. Dezember 2016)

Fahre schon länger Rad und immer noch gerne mehrtägig mit Rucksack und knackigen Anstiegen wie auch anspruchsvoll bergab oder auch 24h-Rennen. Es gibt keinen Sattel, der alle Ansprüche erfüllt und deswegen sind spezifische Empfehlungen von Satteltypen als Patentlösung auch immer mit Vorsicht zu gebießen. 
Was die meisten überraschen wird, ich fahre meistens mit einer Funktionsunterhose ohne Polster und ohne Nähte im kritischen Sitzbereich. Gerade im Sommer schwitze ich auf einem Polster und das Klima auf der Sitzfläche wird bei langen Touren kritisch. Im Winter fahre ich schon mal eher mit Polster wegen der Kälte.
Wer lange ununterbrochen sitzt, wird die Durchblutung im kritischen Gesäßbereich fast vollständig unterbinden. Deswegen ist häufiger Wiegetritt sehr zu empfehlen. Das muss ja nicht lange sein, wenn man aus der Ecke heraus immer mal kurz hoch geht reicht das schon. Jemand der viel anspruchsvoll bergab fährt und dabei kaum sitzt ist auch bestimmt kein guter Ratgeber für jemand der mehrtägige Touren fährt - also ist es wichtig den Anspruch des Informanten mit dem eigenen abzugleichen.
Wer wenig fährt wird erfahrungsgemäß nie schmerzfrei fahren können weil auch eine gewisse Gewöhnung notwendig ist.
Ich war mal ganz überrascht weil ich mit einem neuen Bike an einen hochgelobten Ergon-Sattel kam und damit gar nicht fahren konnte.
Habe bei mir im Einsatz eine harte schmale Carbon-Rennschale von SelleItalia für die 24h-Rennen und einen gepolsterte breitere Version mit gelochter Lederdecke vom selben Herstellen für die langen Touren. Mit ein wichtiger Grund ist, dass SelleItalia über einen langen Zeitraum den selben Satteltyp anbietet. Ist total bescheuert, dass manche Sattelanbieter jährlich ihr Programm mit "neuen Inovationen" auf den Markt bringen und der Lieblingssattel auf einmal nicht mehr angeboten wird.
Ich habe auch noch nie verstanden warum das Polster in der Hose sein muss und nicht auf dem Sattel sein soll - wobei ich natürlich nicht einen weichen Omasattel meine. 
Ausprobieren bei Satteltyp und Einstellung ist sicher die angesagte Methode um heraus zu finden was geht.


----------



## DR_Z (26. Dezember 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hatte eben überlegt ob ergowave carbon (150g) oder ergowave active (~ 290g).
> Die Active Carbon Variante wiegt ja wohl auch 230g. Die 50g wären mir den Aufpreis nicht wert. Aber ohne Active, dafür mit flexenden Streben, würde mich schon reizen.
> 
> Nur das Gewichtslimit von 90kg macht mich etwas nachdenklich. Ich wiege 86kg ohne alles; fahrfertig mit Rucksack komm ich dann schnell drüber...
> ...


Ich wäre besonders bei einem Hardtail sehr vorsichtig weil ich schon einige gebrochene Carbonstreben gesehen habe.


----------



## Dakeyras (26. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar, dann sind die Carbon-Versionen raus und die Active Variante wird angeschafft. Hab zwar kein Hardtail, aber im Grenzbereich der  Maximalbelastung bewege ich mich ungern... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Dezember 2016)

Wirklich _*den*_ passenden Sattel wirst Du nie und nimmer finden. Wenn doch, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch wenn er einen Tag später immer noch der Richtige ist 
Selbst ein speziell auf Deinen Allerwertesten angepaßter Sattel wäre keineswegs eine Garantie immer und ewig gut zu sitzen.
Jegliche Empfehlungen der, dieser oder Welcher Sattel sing mithin vollkommen fehl am Platz.
Womöglich ist ein Sattel der nicht mal im "MTB-Bereich" angeboten wird der der zu knapp unter 100% der richtige ist.
Probieren! Probieren! Und nochmals probieren!
Kostet natürlich im Laufe der Zeit ...


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Dezember 2016)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch nie verstanden warum das Polster in der Hose sein muss und nicht auf dem Sattel sein soll


Das konnte mir bisher irgendwie auch keiner schlüssig erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (26. Dezember 2016)

Punchline: 86kg aber am Sattel über 50g nachdenken


----------



## Dakeyras (26. Dezember 2016)

red_hook schrieb:


> Punchline: 86kg aber am Sattel über 50g nachdenken


Darauf hab ich gewartet. Wenn du aufmerksam liest, wirst du feststellen, dass mir 50g den aufriss nicht wert sind. 
Die 150g der non-active Variante haben mich kurzfristig überlegen lassen... 
Wenn du mein Rad anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass die meisten Teile mehr nach Funktionen/Stabilität ausgewählt sind als nach Gewicht. Wenn ich an bestimmten Teilen etwas Gewicht sparen kann... Schön (vor allem weil der Rahmen kein leichtgewicht ist), wenn nicht auch nicht wild, weil an erster Stelle eh die Funktion/Passform etc steht. 

Danke aber für deinen hilfreichen Kommentar [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakeyras (26. Dezember 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Wirklich _*den*_ passenden Sattel wirst Du nie und nimmer finden. Wenn doch, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch wenn er einen Tag später immer noch der Richtige ist
> Selbst ein speziell auf Deinen Allerwertesten angepaßter Sattel wäre keineswegs eine Garantie immer und ewig gut zu sitzen.
> Jegliche Empfehlungen der, dieser oder Welcher Sattel sing mithin vollkommen fehl am Platz.
> Womöglich ist ein Sattel der nicht mal im "MTB-Bereich" angeboten wird der der zu knapp unter 100% der richtige ist.
> ...


Ich fahre derzeit den 66 sick Espacio Libre, d. h. das Stufensattel-konzept passt mir recht gut. Vom Active verspreche ich mir halt etwas mehr Bewegung im Lendenwirbelbereich. 

Aber danke für den Hinweis. Mir ist schon klar, dass kein Teil am Rad "perfekt" passt... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ExcelBiker (27. Dezember 2016)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch nie verstanden warum das Polster in der Hose sein muss und nicht auf dem Sattel sein soll





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das konnte mir bisher irgendwie auch keiner schlüssig erklären.


Erklärungsversuch (wer einen besseren hat, bitte melden): Früher hat es keine Polster gegeben - weder auf dem Sattel noch in der Hose. In der Hose war ein Ledereinsatz. Der war aber nur als glatte Sitzfläche gedient. Die damaligen Materialien waren weder 3D-geformt, noch irgendwie Schweißableitend, nahtlos, oder aus Stretchmaterial. Leder ist (in Grenzen) 3D-formbar und durch die Dicke auch mit flachen Nähten ohne Überlappung zu verbinden. Deswegen auch den nackten Po aufs Leder. Erst später (ab den 80er Jahren) sind andere Materialien aufgekommen. Die Ledereinsätze sind zu Polstern umfunktioniert worden, auf die Sättel sind auch Poster gekommen (erinnert sich jemand an die ersten Gel-Sättel?). Inzwischen gibt es fast keine Sättel ohne Polsterung, abgesehen von den Exoten wie Tune oder vergleichbar, die praktisch nur die nackte Carbonschale verwenden, oder Brooks Ledersättel. Und die Hosenhersteller brauchen ja auch noch eine Daseinsberechtigung, deswegen auch der Aufwand für Polster. Ich sehe die momentane Polstergeschichte mehr als historische Entwicklung, und weniger als technische Notwendigkeit.

Ich meine, wenn Hintern und Sattel gut zusammenpassen, braucht es kein Polster in der Hose. Ich habe mit den Polstern ziemlich Scherereien gehabt. Durch meine starke Schwitzerei hat sich das Polster vollgesaugt, und ich bin dann im Siff gesessen, mit den dazugehörigen Schwierigkeiten. Seitdem ich ohne Polster fahre (enge Sportunterhose im Boxer-Schnitt), sitze ich komfortabler, sowohl vom Druck als auch von der Nässe. Bei mir ist der passende Sattel ein Fizik Gobi.

Würde mich interessieren, wieviele noch ohne Polster in der Hose besser klarkommen.


----------



## Florent29 (27. Dezember 2016)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, wieviele noch ohne Polster in der Hose besser klarkommen.



Ich! Zumindest auf den Mountainbikes.

Auf dem Rennrad habe ich es dann doch manchmal noch ganz gerne, aber da sitze ich ja auch die ganze Zeit und führe relativ monotone Bewegungen aus. Auf meinen Mountainbikes, wo ich ja oft aufstehe, mich umsetze oder knapp über dem Sattel "schwebe" empfinde ich ein Polster eher als unangenehm. Wirklich "brauchen" im Sinne der Vermeidung von Druckstellen tu ich das Polster auf kurzen und mittleren Strecken ohnehin nicht.

Mein Erklärungsversuch für das Polster in der Hose lautet übrigens so: Wenn das Polster in einer straffen Hose eingenäht ist, verrrutscht und verschiebt es sich relativ zum nackten Hintern weniger, als ein gepolsterter Sattel das tun würde. Da würde sich durch eine weiche Polsterung ja eher die Kontaktfläche "vergrößern" (weil die Sitzknochen einsinken) und das wäre kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. Dezember 2016)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (28. Dezember 2016)

Um mal auf die Schnelle meinen Senf dazu zu geben: M. E. ist eine gut (und einfach) einstellbare Sattelstütze genau so wichtig, wie der - hoffentlich - passende Sattel. Damit meine ich, dass der Sattel möglichst stufenlos gekippt werden können sollte. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist eine unpassende Sattelneigung die Hauptursache für schmerzende Sitzbeine, taube Genitalien und abgestorbene Füße.

Die effektive Sattelneigung beim Fahren hängt ja stark ab vom Luftdruck in Gabel- und Dämpfer, vom Reifendruck, von der aktuellen "Zuladung", davon, ob HT oder Fully, etc. Außerdem muss horizontal nicht immer die beste Einstellung sein. Da kann ein Wechsel der Radhose schon mal dazu führen, dass man vlt. etwas davon abweichen sollte.

(Ich selbst habe einen ollen Flite mit etlichen 1000 RR-Kilometern, der auf dem MTB erstaunlicher Weise top funktioniert, wenn man ihn deutlich nach hinten kippt. Gerade der Damm wird bei mir dadurch entlastet, weil auch das Becken nach hinten rutscht und kippt bis die Sitzbeine halt finden. Sowas kann, muss aber bei jemand anderem natürlich nicht unbedingt funktionieren. Bei einem neuen Flite auf einem anderen Bike funktioniert's bei mir auch nicht.)

Außerdem kann z. B. ein Hauch von einem Spacer unter dem Lenker schon mal bewirken, dass man die Satteleinstellung, und v. a. die Neigung etwas korrigieren muss.

Bevor ich verschiedene Sattelmodelle durchprobiere, würde ich zunächst ausgiebig mit der Sitzposition und der Satteleinstellung spielen. Das kostet allerdings echt Zeit. Und kurzfristig können die Konsequenzen von einfacher Frustration über brennende Luft bis zum beachtlichen Wutanfall reichen ...


So, allen Mitforisten schon einmal einen guten Rutsch - mit oder ohne Gleitcreme am Popo


----------



## Kero81 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hehe, dir/euch auch nen guten Rutsch!

Edit:
Ich bin übrigens bis jetzt knapp 90km gefahren (13-25km Touren) und bin nachwievor mit dem SQlab 610 zufrieden. Längere Touren stehen noch aus, aber mein Gefühl nach 25km sagt mir das auch längere Touren kein Problem sein werden.


----------



## ragazza (29. Dezember 2016)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Hehe, dir/euch auch nen guten Rutsch!
> 
> Edit:
> Ich bin übrigens bis jetzt knapp 90km gefahren (13-25km Touren) und bin nachwievor mit dem SQlab 610 zufrieden. Längere Touren stehen noch aus, aber mein Gefühl nach 25km sagt mir das auch längere Touren kein Problem sein werden.


13 bis 25 km kann man auch ganz ohne Sattel fahren, das sind doch keine aussagefähigen Distanzen.


----------



## RobG301 (29. Dezember 2016)

Florent29 schrieb:


> @Kero81 Ich habe insgesamt 4 SQlab-Sättel auf 4 verschiedenen Bikes im Einsatz (612er auf dem XC-Hardtail, 611 active auf dem Enduro, 2x 611 Race Team auf dem Rennrad und dem Singlespeed) und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. Gerade der 611 active liegt mir so sehr, dass ich problemlos auch Mehrtagesrennen ohne Sitzpolster bestreiten kann (was superpraktisch ist, weil Sitzpolster UND Protektorenhose ist bissle viel auf einmal).
> 
> Vom 610er rate ich auf einem einigermaßen sportlich gemeinten Bike allerdings ab - den habe ich auch schon mal getestet und der Sattel zwingt dich eine zu aufrechte Sitzposition für ein MTB.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen fahre einen 66sick Modelljahr 16 der auch auf einem SQ Lab basiert mit 144 Breite und der ist super angenehm auch auf langen Touren! Gibt aktuell meines Wissens auch noch extra Rabatte! Sind halt was mutigere Designs als von SQlab selbst!


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo

ich hatte meinem Alterwertesten eine Saison Zeit gegeben mit dem Sattel zurecht zukommen. Doch er stemmte sich vehement dagegen.
Nun habe ich den ERGON SMA3 Comp auf meinem Tyee. Deutlich besser als voher. Abr erst seitdem ich auch den Sattel 5mm weiter nach vorne gestellt habe. Bei kurzen Toren (2 Std / 25km) trage ich keine Polsterhosen mehr. Bei längeren habe ich mich bisher noch nicht getraut. Aber ich denke ich werde auch da auf die Polsterhosen zukünftig verzichten. Ich habe ein deutliches Bäuchlein so dass die Hosen gerne rutschen und im Schritt daher nicht mehr so sitzen wie sie sollen. (eventuell muss ich es mal noch mit einer Trägerhose probieren). Hier drückt und zwackt es dann überall. Fahre ich ohne Polsterhosen nur mit den Baggys, dann fällt das weg. Allerdings spüre ich dann meine Sitzknochen. Aber die werde sich noch gewöhnen - hoffentlich.

Grüße und guten Rutsch
LittleBoomer


----------



## Kero81 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich muß das auch mal versuchen ohne Polsterhose. Hab auch ein "Bäuchlein" und wenn die Polsterhose rutscht, engt es schon etwas ein unten... Ich werde berichten, heute steht ne gemütliche Tour mit Singletrailer an.


----------



## Florent29 (30. Dezember 2016)

Achte halt darauf, dass du eine dünne Sportunterhose mit flachen Nähten drunterziehst...sonst scheuert's natürlich...


----------



## Kero81 (30. Dezember 2016)

Jo, ich hab so eine 3/4 Sportunterhose. Is ja auch recht kalt druassen, nur mit Boxershort würde mir bestimmt was einfrieren. :-D


----------



## GoldenerGott (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe auf zwei Bikes je einen normalen 611 in 15 cm Breite. Auf dem einen sitze ich aber sehr unbequem. Da muss ich wohl nochmal die Neigung nachjustieren, da ich an dem Bike hinten sehr viel Sag fahre. Vorher hatte ich auf dem Bike einen recht weich gepolsterten Velo. Der ist aber nach 1 1/2 Stunden zu weich und die Sitzhöcker schmerzen. Einen ganz alten 610 habe ich noch. Der war recht beqem, aber hatte eine Form, die erstens die Bewegungsfreiheit einschränkt und zweitens an den Beinen schmerzt. Einen Brooks B17 aged habe ich noch rumliegen, nachdem mein Freund von seinem Brooks auf dem Tourenbike schwärmte, der so extrem bequem wäre. Nach gut 3000 km Qual habe ich das Experiment aufgegeben. Dad Ding ist immer noch exakt genauso  hart und unbequem wie am ersten Tag.

Gute Polster helfen, vorausgesetzt, sie sind passend zur Sitzposition in der Hose eingenäht. Da habe ich leider schon viel Enttäuschung erfahren. Gerade, wenn sie im Laden zu passen scheint, während der Fahrt aber 2 cm verrutscht und man dann auf der Polsterkante sitzt.


----------



## Kero81 (30. Dezember 2016)

So... es wurde zwar nur eine kleine 15km Runde, aber mit sehr viel Uphill. Bin jetzt komplett ohne Hose, also Polsterunterhose...  gefahren. Ich muß sagen, ich hab keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Entweder ist das Polster meine Hose schon durchgesessen oder ich bracuh es einfach nicht mehr. Ich hatte wieder keinerlei Schmerzen oder eingeschlafene Körperteile. Also bis jetzt bin ich mit dem 610 wirklich sehr zufrieden. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch noch lange so. 

So long
Kero81 | Markus

Und euch allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch und viele tolle Bike Momente nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (31. Dezember 2016)

Kann ja sein, daß Du Deinen neuen Sattel gut findest, aber sorry, 15 km sind doch kein Massstab. Das ist doch fast wie ne Fahrt zum Bäcker. 

Falls Du auch wirklich keinen Unterschied bei Radhosen mit oder ohne Sitzpolster merkst ... sind Deine Hosen mit dem Sitzpolster vielleicht uralt noch aus dem letzten Jahrhundert? Denn egal welchen Sattel man fährt, den Unterschied mit einem Sitzpolster zu fahren, den merkt man auf jeden Fall deutlich. Ein gutes Sitzpolster darf nicht so labberig sein, wenn es was nutzen soll.


----------



## Kero81 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hab gerade auf das Etikett meiner Radhose geschaut. Du hast recht, die ist von 1916...  Werd es morgen früh ja sehen, da wirds ein 30km Neujahrstour. Wed die auch ohne Polster fahren, mal gucken wiw das wird.


----------



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich möchte hier auch was zum Besten geben.

1.) Bevor du tauschst solltest du erstmal schauen ob der Sattel richtig eingestellt ist. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass sich die großen Discounter nicht die nötige Zeit dafür nehmen. Nur mit der absolut richtigen Einstellung (die zu dir passt) befindet sich dein Hintern dort auf dem Sattel wo er hingehört.

2.) Zum Anfang wir ein weicherer Sattel als angenehm empfunden. Nach einer gewissen Zeit wird dieser aber unangenehm. Daher empfiehlt sich für längere Touren ein härteres Modell.

3.) Die großen Marken geben in der Regel ein üppiges Rückgaberecht. Wenn im Laden ein Modell dich überzeugt kannst du ihn mitunter 60 Tage testen. Das ist m.E. zielführend.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## raimi-27 (30. September 2017)

Hallo,

Ist der Unterschied da zwischen RR und ein 29" XC Bike wenn man hier unterschiedliche Sattel nimmt oder doch gleiche Modelle mit gleichen Maßen?

Ich war heuer mit dem RR 9 Tage in Engadin und mit jeder Ausfahrt bekam ich Probleme. Zwar ich spürte keinen Druck im Darmbereich, sondern durch die langen Touren 5h+ pro Tag habe ich zwischen Hoden und Oberschenkel seitlich drinnen in der Mulde (drücke ich mich mal so aus) Pickeln bekommen. Diese Pickeln wurden Tag für Tag schmerzhafter beim sitzen. Hier habe ich dann noch dicker die Sitzcreme  aufgetragen. Die ersten paar Stunden war alles ok, aber umso länger die Fahrt dauert umso unerträglicher würde es und musste schon zum Teil die Zähne zusammenbeißen. Speziell was ich mich noch erinnern kann war es im flachen. Sitzpolster ist von der dicke her im mittleren Bereich. Nicht zu dick und nicht zu dünn.

Mit dem BMC HT hatte ich diese Probleme noch nicht weil ich in dieser Saison mehr auf dem RR war wie auf dem Bike. Für die nächste Saison möchte ich das ändern und darum hier auch diese Frage. Trainieren werde ich mehr auf XC Strecken und keine langen Transalp Touren.

Beim RR habe ich den Fizik Antares Sattel mit einer Breite von 142mm und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Dieses Problem mit dem Pickeln hatte ich zum ersten mal. Zuhause nie. Ich habe mir jetzt den Fizik Antares R1 geholt aber mit 152mm breite. Muss aber erst meinen Schlüsselbeinbruch ausheilen lassen und dann kann ich mal testen ob diese 10mm mehr mir gut tun. Sattelneigung habe ich -3 Grad eingestellt.

Ich wüsste einen neuen günstigen Ergon SM3-Pro Carbon Sattel in M in 145mm breite. Soll ja spezieller entwickelter MTB Sattel sein.

Weiß jetzt nicht recht wie ich tun soll. Diesen kaufen oder den Fizik mal testen und dann entscheiden da doch 7mm Unterschied ist in der Breite.

Grüße


----------



## ExcelBiker (1. Oktober 2017)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> Beim RR habe ich den Fizik Antares Sattel mit einer Breite von 142mm und bin eigentlich zufrieden.


Dann behalte ihn.


raimi-27 schrieb:


> Dieses Problem mit dem Pickeln hatte ich zum ersten mal. Zuhause nie.





raimi-27 schrieb:


> die langen Touren 5h+ pro Tag


Wie lange sind deine Touren zu hause?


raimi-27 schrieb:


> noch dicker die Sitzcreme aufgetragen





raimi-27 schrieb:


> umso länger die Fahrt dauert umso unerträglicher





raimi-27 schrieb:


> Sitzpolster ist von der dicke her im mittleren Bereich.



Ich habe früher auch Sitzprobleme bekommen, wenn ich mehrere Tage mit langen Etappen unterwegs war. Dabei waren die Pickel das kleinere Problem, mehr das Wundscheuern.
Die Ursache war aber nicht der Sattel, sondern das Polster. Durch das Schwitzen saugt sich das Polster voll und man sitzt den ganzen Tag im Siff. Und dieses dauerhafte im feuchten sitzen war die Ursache. Bei einem Tag war das nicht tragisch, aber mehrere Tage am Stück hat mein Hintern dann noch nicht verkraftet.
Gelöst habe ich das, indem ich die engen Radhosen mit Polster rausgeschmissen habe, und auf normale Shorts ohne Polster, nur mit Sportunterhose, umgestiegen bin. Dadurch bleibt der Sitzbereich wesentlich trockener, und seitdem habe ich das Problem nicht mehr.

Bei deiner Beschreibung könnte das eine ähnliche Ursache sein, und auch erklären, warum das nur im Urlaub aufgetreten ist, und nicht zu hause.


----------



## Agil (1. Oktober 2017)

Zum Thema Pickel, an der Stelle mal einen Versuch mit Babypuder gemacht? Sitzcreme an dieser Stelle kann in Verbindung mit Schweis und wenig Frischluft das Gegenteil bewirken.

cu


----------



## raimi-27 (1. Oktober 2017)

@ExcelBiker



> Dann behalte ihn.


Behalte ihn klar vorerst mal.
Ich habe mir diese Woche trotzdem einen mit 152mm geholt da ich einen günstigen wusste und werde diesen ausgiebig testen.



> Wie lange sind deine Touren zu hause?


Unter der Woche 3x 120min-150min.
Am Wochenende bei der langen Ausfahrt 1x 4-5h. Im Winter dann auf der Rolle 3x 90min und am Wochenende 1x 2-3h GL.



> Ich habe früher auch Sitzprobleme bekommen, wenn ich mehrere Tage mit langen Etappen unterwegs war. Dabei waren die Pickel das kleinere Problem, mehr das Wundscheuern.
> Die Ursache war aber nicht der Sattel, sondern das Polster. Durch das Schwitzen saugt sich das Polster voll und man sitzt den ganzen Tag im Siff. Und dieses dauerhafte im feuchten sitzen war die Ursache. Bei einem Tag war das nicht tragisch, aber mehrere Tage am Stück hat mein Hintern dann noch nicht verkraftet.
> Gelöst habe ich das, indem ich die engen Radhosen mit Polster rausgeschmissen habe, und auf normale Shorts ohne Polster, nur mit Sportunterhose, umgestiegen bin. Dadurch bleibt der Sitzbereich wesentlich trockener, und seitdem habe ich das Problem nicht mehr.


Mit der Zeit war es auch immer mehr unangenehm da 1 Pickel offen wurde und scheuerte. So musste ich doch die Zehne zusammenbeißen in diesen Tagen. Habe die Hosen auch alle 2 Tage gewaschen. 2016 waren wir 9 Tage in Frankreich unterwegs und hier gab's keine Probleme mit den gleichen Radhosen + gleicher Sattel + gleiche Sitzcreme.

1 Radhose hätte ich da diese kaputt ist durch einem Sturz und hier könnte ich das mal testen wie du es machst mit Polster raus und Sportunterhose. Welche denn hast du hier? Eine Sport Boxershorts?

@Agil



> Zum Thema Pickel, an der Stelle mal einen Versuch mit Babypuder gemacht? Sitzcreme an dieser Stelle kann in Verbindung mit Schweis und wenig Frischluft das Gegenteil bewirken.


Dachte hier das ich mal ein Babyöl kaufe und dies damit einschmiere ausgiebig.
Oder doch Babypuder!!!


----------



## ExcelBiker (1. Oktober 2017)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> Unter der Woche 3x 120min-150min.
> Am Wochenende bei der langen Ausfahrt 1x 4-5h.
> Im Winter dann auf der Rolle 3x 90min und am Wochenede 1x 2-3h GL.


Das würde meine Vermutung, daß die Dauer und häufigkeit im Urlaub mit eine Rolle spielt, unterstützen.


raimi-27 schrieb:


> Habe die Hosen auch alle 2 Tage gewaschen.


Sollte keine Rolle spielen. Klar, saubere Kleidung ist wichtig und für alle Beteiligeten angenehmer. Ich habe bei einigen Aufenthalten in Nepal gelernt, daß man auch ohne Waschmöglichkeiten (sowohl Körper als auch Kleidung) recht lange aushalten kann, ohne Schäden zu bekommen.


raimi-27 schrieb:


> Welche denn hast du hier? Eine Sport Boxershorts?


Ja, muß eine Unterhose mit "Beinchen" sein. Die kurzen "fressen" sich in den Spalt zwischen Bein und Hoden und reiben dort. Ich habe unter anderem den Vorgänger von dieser: https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/bo...warm-3410320-87933-756.html?ItemOrigin=SEARCH


----------



## raimi-27 (1. Oktober 2017)

@ExcelBiker 

Hast du deine Hosen zur Schneiderei gegeben damit die Naht dann fein säuberlich fernäht werden? Weil kann mir gut vorstellen das man danach wenn die Naht nicht richtig gemacht wird hier wieder reibt und offen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (1. Oktober 2017)

Da ist nichts genäht. Es sind normale Shorts (in der Art wie diese: https://www.endurasport.com/product/singletrack-iii-short/), ohne Innenpolster. Und da eben eine normale Sport-Unterhose, wie oben beschrieben, drin.

Ich weiß, für die Lycra-Fraktion keine ideale Lösung, aber für mich perfekt. Vielleicht kannst du bei der kaputten Hose das Innenpolster sauber raustrennen (sollte ja nur eingenäht sein) und die mal mit einer Sport-Unterhose probieren. Da brauchst du auch nichts nähen.


----------



## raimi-27 (1. Oktober 2017)

Ne ich meinte bei den Radhosen selbst wenn hier die Polster rauskommen. Werden ja wieder zugenäht und das muss dann schon richtig gemacht werden damit die Naht nicht reibt.


----------



## ExcelBiker (1. Oktober 2017)

Schreiben wir aneinander vorbei? Ich meine, daß die Polster nur *auf*genäht sind, im Sinn von "fertige Lycra-Hose" + "einzelnes Polster". Aber nicht *ein*genäht im Sinn von "Lycra + Polster = untrennbar". Sollte doch so gehen, einfach die Nähte, mit dem das Polster im Lycra befestigt ist, auftrennen, und schon hast du eine komplette Lycrahose ohne Polster. Da hättest du sogar eine Naht weniger als mit Polster.


----------



## raimi-27 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ok, werde das mal testen danke.


----------

